# NorthStar Sprayer - Upgrade or Not



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I know there's tons of threads on the Northstar sprayers but after searching for quite some time I couldn't find my specific question addressed. I currently have the 31 gallon sprayer which is still setup as sold by Northern Tool. I haven't had any trouble with it and I'm pleased with the job it does, other than the dripping when you cut it off. I've been researching upgrading to the TeeJet nozzles and check-valve bodies and trying to decide how I wanted to add the third nozzle in the middle of the sprayer since I have to store the sprayer sitting on its end. That's when I came across the 5-nozzle boom kit they sell as an upgrade to the 31 gallon sprayer which appears to have TeeJet nozzles already.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727633_200727633?isSearch=99904

So here's my dilemma and my questions:

1) Does anyone have any experience with this boom? I think it may be the same one that comes on the 41 gallon sprayer but I can't find anything that confirms that. The website says it's made for the 25 and 31 gallon tank, but will the pump on my 31 gallon tank (2.2 gpm) really supply enough flow/pressure for the 5 nozzle boom, especially if I change to different style nozzles (AIXR, turbo, etc)? I know I can look at the flow rates for the nozzles on TeeJets website and compare that to the specs on the pump, but some real world experience would be more beneficial I believe.

2) I have about 42k sqft of grass, so in some ways I wish I had the 41 gallon instead of the 31 gallon sprayer (especially for mixes that I'd like to spray close to 1 gal/1k sqft). Yes, I could always just refill the tank and mix another batch, but who wants to do that? So, should I just bite the bullet and get the 41 gallon sprayer and be done with it? The answer to this is much easier if the 2.2 gpm pump on the 31 gallon isn't going to cut it.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

2.2 gpm pump flows more like 1.5gpm at 50psi. With that you are limited to 3 nozzles (.5gpm each) which is about a uniform 60" swath with proper overlapping. The teejet nozzle chart has a lot of important data that will drive your decisions.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I would put the money you would spend on that boom and upgrade your current sprayer. I would upgrade to a 5.5 gpm pump to run 5 nozzles, run those on the teejet check valves, and just build a wider boom using electrical conduit. You would be able to do all of that for under $200 and have a much better setup. You could also play with the tips to put down around 0.8 gal/1k sq ft which would let you do 40,000 sq ft on a 31 gal tank.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

dpainter68 said:


> I know there's tons of threads on the Northstar sprayers but after searching for quite some time I couldn't find my specific question addressed. I currently have the 31 gallon sprayer which is still setup as sold by Northern Tool. I haven't had any trouble with it and I'm pleased with the job it does, other than the dripping when you cut it off. I've been researching upgrading to the TeeJet nozzles and check-valve bodies and trying to decide how I wanted to add the third nozzle in the middle of the sprayer since I have to store the sprayer sitting on its end. That's when I came across the 5-nozzle boom kit they sell as an upgrade to the 31 gallon sprayer which appears to have TeeJet nozzles already.
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727633_200727633?isSearch=99904
> 
> ...


That looks to be an identical boom to the one that comes on the 41 gallon sprayer. I don't know if the nozzle bodies are the same or not, but those quick cap nozzles are definitely not the same. The quick nozzles that come on the 41 gallon are all white, and that appears to be a white quick cap with a red nozzle in it. Possibly an upgrade in quality to teejets, (doubtful), possibly just a different flow rate to allow people to use the 2.2 gpm pump with a 5 nozzle boom.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

There not teejets to my knowledge. No it will not supply enough pressure for five nozzles imo. I run three nozzles and that probably the limit for the 2.2 gpm pump.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

@mower_go_meow @CenlaLowell - Thanks. That's kinda what I figured on the pump.

@Deltahedge and @Rick S (it looks like you have the 41 gallon Northstar) - can you confirm whether or not the 41 gallon comes with TeeJet nozzles already? I found the parts list for 99904 boom and it uses the same nozzle body, cap and gasket as the 41 gallon sprayer. The parts breakdown looks identical to TeeJet parts and the calibration tables match the TeeJet charts (white nozzles for the 41 gallon sprayer and red nozzles for the 99904 boom).

It looks like I'll have to upgrade my pump if I want to jump up to the 5 nozzle boom regardless. My only concern with upgrading my current 31 gallon is protecting the nozzle body in the center with the way I have to store the sprayer. It appears the way the 41 gallon sprayer is made the frame would protect it fairly well.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I usually store my sprayer standing up on the back end. The original nozzle bodies and nozzles didnt touch the ground when stored like this, and my multi-nozzle bodies (which stand out about 1" lower than the originals) don't touch the ground when stored like this either.





I can't confirm if the original white nozzles or teejet or not because I threw them away when I upgraded to the multi-nozzle bodies. But let me say, I would be SHOCKED if Northstar is putting teejet parts on their sprayers. I would bet money they are teejet clones. I didn't have any problems with the nozzles that came with the sprayer, but when I went to the multi-nozzle bodies, I decided to add quality teejet nozzles.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

I have a fimco 40g with a 4 nozzle boom, teejet screens (50) and I just went from a 2.2 to a 2.4gpm (60psi max) high performance pump. This will push just shy of 1g/ksqft @ 40psi. I've had no problems with this set up…just have to keep speed to 4mph ish. The pump should be strong enough for the application and boom….the nozzles and screens might need changing depending on product, but if everything you put down is uniform and primarily true liquid, I doubt you'd have an issue.

That being said, I think the decision is going to be based on how many "fill ups" you need for the entire app…time = $. I have to fill mine up usually twice or more to get my full app…this is enough to drive me to a 90/100g…when I have the cash.

*one of the biggest disadvantages of this set up is that these units don't usually have agitation options. Depending on the mixes, I ha e 2 or 3 apps that I need to agitate multiple times. There are some aftermarket options I'm testing, but haven't had much success. Something to consider if you go larger.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Deltahedge said:


> I usually store my sprayer standing up on the back end. The original nozzle bodies and nozzles didnt touch the ground when stored like this, and my multi-nozzle bodies (which stand out about 1" lower than the originals) don't touch the ground when stored like this either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. That's good to know. If I go that route I'll probably upgrade to the multi-nozzle bodies at some point as well. I guess I could always call Northstar and see if they would answer the question about the nozzles or not, although it ultimately doesn't matter I guess. Here's the parts breakdown from the manual. Of course the part numbers don't match teejet but they look just like them and the calibration tables match teejet so that's what made me wonder.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Robs92k said:


> I have a fimco 40g with a 4 nozzle boom, teejet screens (50) and I just went from a 2.2 to a 2.4gpm (60psi max) high performance pump. This will push just shy of 1g/ksqft @ 40psi. I've had no problems with this set up…just have to keep speed to 4mph ish. The pump should be strong enough for the application and boom….the nozzles and screens might need changing depending on product, but if everything you put down is uniform and primarily true liquid, I doubt you'd have an issue.
> 
> That being said, I think the decision is going to be based on how many "fill ups" you need for the entire app…time = $. I have to fill mine up usually twice or more to get my full app…this is enough to drive me to a 90/100g…when I have the cash.
> 
> *one of the biggest disadvantages of this set up is that these units don't usually have agitation options. Depending on the mixes, I ha e 2 or 3 apps that I need to agitate multiple times. There are some aftermarket options I'm testing, but haven't had much success. Something to consider if you go larger.


If I get the Northstar 40 gallon or upgrade my pump it will be around a 5 gpm so I'll have plenty of flow leftover for agitation. I believe those pumps dump the extra back into the tank for agitation already, but I considered adding something like this to my current tank:
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/1-2-fnpt-agitator?variant=1468082159624


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

@Deltahedge, I assume the component highlighted in yellow is made of plastic? I don't see anything like that in the TeeJet catalog. All of their clamps seem to be metal and clamp around a tube or square bar. What attaches that component to the metal boom and keeps it in place?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Also, I found this on the Northern Tool site so I wonder if they get all of their nozzle equipment from Hypro.


----------

